# Using a UPS as a DC-DC Conv & 12V Battery



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

I have done some reading about the converting of a computer power supply to act as a cheap dc-dc converter but think the workings are a bit above my capability.

... and all the while I have been scrapping heaps of 240V UPSs salvaging their batteries for my conversion.

Could the concept of using a computer PS as a DC-DC converter be applied to a 240V UPS ?

Would it be as simple as pluging in the 144V DC to the UPS or does something else need modifying ?

The UPS units I have been exposed to use 3x 12V batteries charged in series ... but would there be anything wrong with runing parallel wires from these batteries also to have a 12V output ?

Just a thought ... people could buy a cheap UPS and get DC-DC and accessory battery in one ?


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

300zxev said:


> I have done some reading about the converting of a computer power supply to act as a cheap dc-dc converter but think the workings are a bit above my capability.
> 
> ... and all the while I have been scrapping heaps of 240V UPSs salvaging their batteries for my conversion.
> 
> ...


I'm confused on what you are trying to suggest. DC-DC converters take your traction pack and step it down to the 12v you need for the rest of the car. A UPS, takes a 12v battery and steps it up to the 110v your computer would want. I don't quite understand what functionality you're suggesting with the UPS itself.


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

A UPS uses mains power and stores it normally in an array of 12V batteries ... 240V (for me) in, 12V out ... ... forget the whole supplying 110V to a computer


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

300zxev said:


> Hi
> 
> A UPS uses mains power and stores it normally in an array of 12V batteries ... 240V (for me) in, 12V out ... ... forget the whole supplying 110V to a computer


Duh, not thinking it goes both ways. 
As long as it doesn't mind the DC coming in instead of AC. My IOTA DC-DC just looks like a computer power supply, same style of power connector on it at least. My only thought is they have a lot of smarts in there to protect against bad AC power. It might see the DC coming in and not allow it to charge the 12v batteries. Only one way to know for sure.


----------

